# Portuguese lessons near Penela



## nct1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend where I can get Portuguese lessons near Penela please ?

Thanks very much


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Check at your local library or possibly Camara who should be able to help you.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Penela Camara are offering free lessons on Wednesdays. Beginners and more advanced. My sister and her husband attend.


----------



## nct1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks very much for the replies folks , I'll give that a try.


----------

